# How to justify buying more cigars



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I decided to finally have some more fun today, and while doing so I figured the best way for me to buy more cigars is to give some away!!!

Hmmmmm which one should go first? Maybe this one?

DC 0311 1660 0002 3818 3***

OR

DC 0311 1660 0002 3818 3***

No this one

DC 0311 1660 0002 3818 3***

Nope should have started with this one for sure

DC 0311 1660 0002 3818 3***

I just don't remember if it was to the same person, or two people, or three or four. Oh well, part of getting old I guess


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Should have censored out some middle numbers so we could tell they were different DCs... Right now that looks like 1 DC listed 4 times :wink:

Edit: Congrats on 200 posts.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

This could get interesting!!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

now that's justification if I've ever saw it. now I'll sit back and enjoy the show


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Seems like a pretty justifiable reason to me


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

NOOB alert:

Why do people leave out some of the numbers in the DC number?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> NOOB alert:
> 
> Why do people leave out some of the numbers in the DC number?


to prevent people finding out who it's going to


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you put in all the numbers people can see the target city before it hits. You censor a number, you still have the fun of posting a DC which confirms something was mailed somewhere, without anyone knowing where it's going til it lands.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Staxed said:


> to prevent people finding out who it's going to





David_ESM said:


> If you put in all the numbers people can see the target city before it hits. You censor a number, you still have the fun of posting a DC which confirms something was mailed somewhere, without anyone knowing where it's going til it lands.


I get it now, thanks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OR - you can get mega bombed by the Squids and then buy stock to age??? I dunno - seems like it might be an idea for somebody???


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

More squid destruction, I love it! opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Squid, go Squid, go!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

This is awesome! I can't wait to see where all these are going!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, Brad! This will be very interesting!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> NOOB alert:
> 
> Why do people leave out some of the numbers in the DC number?


cuz they think they're being cute by saying "Looky..I sent out something but if you're OCD you're going to have to fill in the blanks so you can figure out where it's going."


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OR - you can get mega bombed by the Squids and then buy stock to age??? I dunno - seems like it might be an idea for somebody???


you got mega-bombed by Squids,Shawn?....when did this happen?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice Brad. can't wait to see who you're hitting. Hopefully some stinky llamas


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you got mega-bombed by Squids,Shawn?....when did this happen?


...not...sure...if...serious...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I can already see where ALL of these bombs are going..........Oldmso54 :tongue:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Staxed said:


> ...not...sure...if...serious...


Pete's rarely serious


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Staxed said:


> ...not...sure...if...serious...


He is serious, Mega-bombing is a reserved word for Shuckins and Smelvis.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> He is serious, Mega-bombing is a reserved word for Shuckins and Smelvis.


Might want to talk to your fellow llama about that then, since that was his own description to the devastation laid upon his door step.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Pete's rarely serious


seems to be a pretty common quality for most people on this site  lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> cuz they think they're being cute by saying "Looky..I sent out something but if you're OCD you're going to have to fill in the blanks so you can figure out where it's going."


What's funny is the necessity of blanking _three_ digits. Is that level of OCD lurking on puff? :lol:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Yes... There have been those that have entered in the numbers to find out. Even 3 isn't necessarily enough.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed David, even with 3 numbers blocked out there are still 12351 possibilities which someone could figure out in a matter of seconds 

Next time I will do 8


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well it looks like one of the packages have landed, sorry Zenom. I wonder if they are planned out perfectly to destroy his mailbox a few days in a row? Or is there someone else who has yet to be hit? Time will tell......


----------

